# Hoja de datos o manual del flyback ov2094 20662.



## miguelor (Jun 3, 2020)

Necesito adaptar un flyback a un Tv Phillips de 14 pulgadas. No he encontrado datos en internet sobre este flyback


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 3, 2020)

Parece que este HR8240 es equivalente:






						Transformadore de línea: HR8240 (HR 8240) - 480614887056 / 312813820660 OV2094/B1 PHILIPS OV2094 / 20662...
					

hr 8240, 480614887056 / 312813820660 ov2094/b1 philips ov2094 / 20662 312813820061 = ov2094 / 20661




					www.donberg.es


----------

